# Bout to start that cycle



## WWPJim (Mar 31, 2015)

About to start my first cycle, in a month or so, when i can find good gear.

I am 6'0, 185, prolly 15% BF, I eat healthy (mostly) but everyone does here amirite!!?!?!?

Looking to be 200-215, really only interested in taking tbol and the current stuff im on which is over the counter. Is it safe to take over the counter stuff with orals or with Tbol?

Taking cellucor P6 extreme, Prime from USPlabs, gnc l -glutamine1000, gnc potassium and magnesium aspartate250, and gnc strength multipak, is it safe to take with tbol or any recommendations.


----------



## bvs (Mar 31, 2015)

Oral only cycles are for women only, you should do test only for your first cycle. It is clear that you have a lot to learn before you start


----------



## WWPJim (Mar 31, 2015)

It should be, gotta read those stickies eh?


----------



## Josh30013 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah bro stick around do some research there's allot better cycles out there than that bro.


----------



## bvs (Mar 31, 2015)

WWPJim said:


> It should be, gotta read those stickies eh?



Stickies are a great place to start, you really dont wanna screw up something as serious as AAS


----------



## CCCP (Mar 31, 2015)

I would say at ur stats and since it will be your first cycle all you need is test, I prefer test e also do ur AI and pct research before you do anything and have all AI and PCTs on hand before you start unless you want to run into problems... Aside from all that, how old are you? This also determines whether you even need to do a cycle at all


----------



## WWPJim (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm 30, I don't wanna do anything major, honestly I would like to go as legit as possible. I was reading about tbol and thought it would give me some extra help. Maybe I should rethink my strategy. Your route sounds expensive.


----------



## WWPJim (Mar 31, 2015)

So many acronyms!


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 31, 2015)

I believe there is a sticky on here that explains the acronyms. 

Don't run oral steroids without an injectable testosterone base. Unless you have a vagina. Do you have a vagina?


----------



## WWPJim (Mar 31, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> I believe there is a sticky on here that explains the acronyms.
> 
> Don't run oral steroids without an injectable testosterone base. Unless you have a vagina. Do you have a vagina?



I don't,  that mean I can't be on team bigbootyhoes bro?


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone can be on the team if he/she earns it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 31, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Anyone can be on the team if he/she earns it.



This man is correct ^^^. You musesrn your spot on #teambigbootyhoes


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 1, 2015)

Do your research before you begin your first cycle and make sure you do it right the first time.


----------

